# Bretagne - Finistere



## cYnoR (10. Juli 2007)

Guten Abend,

ich bin ab Samstag zwei Wochen in der Bretagne (Finistere, Norden) 





und will dort, da das Wetter ja sowieso nicht zum Baden geeignet ist, seit langer Zeit mal wieder meinem damaligen heißgeliebten Hobby Angeln nachgehen.

Da ich seit rund 3-4 Jahren nicht mehr geangelt habe und auch davor nie am Meer geangelt habe, habe ich nun einige Fragen und hoffe auf hilfreiche Antworten und Tipps von euch ?! 

1) Welche Köder empfehlt ihr mir? 
2) Welches Gerät und welche Angelmethoden? Ich habe vor, hauptsächlich von Felsen usw. zu angeln, da ich über keine Gerätschaft verfüge, um vom Strand aus durch die Gezeiten etc. xxx Meter weit zu werfen.
3) Kann ich meine normalen Angelschnüre und Rollen von den Süßwasser Gewässern auch am Meer im Salzwasser des Atlantiks benutzen?
4) Welche Uhrzeiten und Positionen zum Angeln?
5) Welche Schnurstärke?
6) Vllt einige allgemeine Tipps?
7) Tipps für Vorfächer oder Sonstiges?

All das sollte sich natürlich speziell auf die Gegend dort beziehen.

Ich hatte vor, 3 Ruten mit zu nehmen. Eine relativ kurze und starke Steckrute zum Spinnen, Blinkern usw., eine relativ lange (ca. 4 Meter) um mit Blei auf Grund zu angeln und eine ca. 3 Meter lange im eventuell mit Posen/Schwimmern einige nähere Nischen und Spalten am Fels zu befischen.
Ich habe auf allen ca. 0,30mm - 0,38mm Schnüre mit Tragkräften zwischen 6 und 11 kg schätze ich. 

Was haltet ihr davon?


Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!


Gruß,
Tobias


----------



## Tortugaf (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bretagne - Finistere*

Ich kann dir nur eins sagen : Kauf dir stärkere Schnüre, sicherheitshalber(lass die Alte erstmal drauf).Wenn du dort bist ,kannst du dich ja noch nachträglich anpassen u. ausrüsten.(Ist ja nicht Cuba)Ich kenne die Bretagne nicht, aber ich glaube,das was du mitnehmen willst, für erste reicht !!! #6#6 Köder ;frag einfach dort Ist ja so wie so immer das gleiche im Groben !!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes das was die Fische fressen u.sich an den Haken hängen lässt|supergri ;Muscheln,Ganelen, Kraben,Fische o.-fetzen usw. Wenn die Flut kommt ist es am besten bis zum Beginn der Ebbe(im allgemein). Gehe öfter spazieren u.schau den anderen Angler auf die Hände u.frag sie .  Ist das Beste was du machen kannst. .Tortugaf


----------



## cYnoR (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bretagne - Finistere*

Also ab dem Moment wenn das Wasser wieder steigt ist es bis zur Ebbe wieder am besten?

Wie sieht es aus mit den Ruten, sind die ok?

Ich benutze auf jeder Monofile Schnur.


----------



## cYnoR (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bretagne - Finistere*

Sonst hat niemand Tipps?


----------



## Uwe_H (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bretagne - Finistere*

Probier es in den Hafenbecken. Da dürftest du Erfolg haben.

Ich war vor einigen Jahren, allerdings damals noch als Nichtangler in dieser Ecke gewesen...die Angler buddeln sich tagsüber die Würmer aus dem Sandstrand, in der Brandungszone wirst du fündig werden, nimm dir entsprechendes Grabwerkzeug mit, und du kannst die Muscheln einsammeln die sich an den Felsen festsetzen...nimm ein Messer dazu!!!

In den Hafenbecken kommst du schnell auf Tiefe. An den Stränden, musst du weit werfen können und du wirst Brandungsgeschirr benötigen.
Sei vorsichtig wenn du von den Klippen angeln willst, das ist nicht ganz ohne. Sicherheit sollte stets Vorrang haben.


----------



## cYnoR (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bretagne - Finistere*

Danke für deine Hilfe.
Ja die Gefahren, die das Angeln von den Klippen mit sich bringt, sind mir durchaus bekannt. 
Ich hoffe, dass ein Hafen in der Nähe ist, denn sonst bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, da ich dort über kein eigenes Auto verfüge.


----------



## Tortugaf (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bretagne - Finistere*

Wie gross ist dein Wurfgewicht von deinen Ruten.???Und wie sieht der Strand aus ,gibt es Felsen,ist die Brandung stark,gibt es kleine Buchten,wie hoch ist die Tide(Differenz zw.Ebbe u.Flut)??????? Ich kann sonst nichts raten.Ich glaube du machst dir unnötig Sorgen|bigeyes,nihm mit was du hast(alles was kräftig ,lang u.gross ist) u.mach damit das beste draus:vik::vik::vik: Tips zum Bau von Montagen findest du hier im Forum reichlich Ich würde noch Harken,Vorfachschnürre,Perlen ,Wirbel,Bleie( Krallen- ,Birnen u.Kugelbleie) ,Schwimmer,Kunstköder,(Twister,Blinker,Patanoster,Wobbler,) mitnehmen.    Tortugaf  #h


----------



## Jose (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bretagne - Finistere*

ich bin überhaupt kein spezialist für die bretagne, war ein paar jahre hintereinander bei Brest, le Conquet, angel dabei und von den felsen "würmchen" gebadet. was sich mir eingeprägt hat ist der riesige tidenhub, 6-12m, und dann bei ebbe die nicht enden wollenden tangfelder: ne grundmontage kann ich mir da in der regel vom ufer aus gar nicht vorstellen.
ich hab also mit der pose gefischt, mittlere größe alles, "monster" sind da wohl nicht so angesagt, lippfische, diverse dorscharten und auch ein paar wolfsbarsche gabs dafür. bei ebbe die tangfelder zu "plündern", muscheln, schnecken, krabben, supi.
was ich dann noch gemacht hab, illegal wohl, ich hab abends in den seen hinter den dünen (gestaute abläufe) gefischt, mit leber, und die fettesten aale  bisher gefangen. ich denke aber, das die großen sandstrände auch gut für platte und wolfsbarsche sind. nebenbei, wenn man nicht auf grund  geht, ist "schweres" gerät eigentlich unsinn: ok, 150g wurfgewicht machen wir nicht mit ner fliegenpatsche, aber die "monster", die 80er schnur erfordern sind wohl ein bißchen ausserhalb der realität.
du willst ja in die bretagne, nicht in die algarve.
fall nicht ins wasser


----------



## mlkzander (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bretagne - Finistere*

wo genau fährst du hin?
ich hab ziemlich die ganze atlantikküste von calais bis grenze spanien durch und hatte überall meine fische
es gibt jedoch je nach ort/gebiet für jeden zielfisch u.U. eine andere methode und köder die zum erfolg führt....(en)

sehr zu empfehlen als starke kämpfer sind conger und meeräschen

deine ausrüstung reicht für äschen allemale eher schon zu dicke schnur bessser eine dünne geflochtene und 20er monovorfach und 3-4 gr pose 10er haken mit frischem thunfisch als köder
am besten direkt bis 1m vor/an der hafenmauer 50cm über grund
bei einsetzender ebbe oder bei kommender flut (dran denken immer wieder die tiefe zu verstellen)
lass dir von nem fischladen kostenlos den thunfischkopf geben da ist das fleisch fester


----------



## Andre´ (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bretagne - Finistere*

Hi Tobias !

war schon ca. 10 x in der Bretagne und hab
 immer geangelt.:vik:
So wie Du Dein vorhaben beschreibst sind Deine Zielfische,
mit der Pose, Makrelen, Hornhechte, und vereinzelt vielleicht Wolfsbarsch. Ne 30ger Schnur reicht da sicherlich aus. Pose so auf 1-1,5 Meter Tiefe stellen und mit Fischfetzen oder kleinen Köderfischen "arbeiten". 
Tiefer gibts es reichlich Lippfische :q( kämpfen richtig gut) und Franzosendorsche. Köder Watt-oder Seeringelwurm. 
Beim Spinnfischen war ich eher selten erfolgreich, deshalb kann ich dir da keine Tipps geben. 
Allgemein sind Häfen gute Angelstellen. 
Zeitweise waren meine Fänge sehr mager, also wenns mal nicht klappt Kopf hoch !#6

Noch ein Tipp am Rande. Anfüttern mit Sardinenmatsch mit Sand wirkt manchmal wunder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cYnoR (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bretagne - Finistere*

Ich fahre genau hierhin: 





Das Wurfgewicht meiner Ruten liegt bei einer zwischen 25 und 45 gr und bei den anderen bei 40 - 80 gr.


----------



## cYnoR (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bretagne - Finistere*

Kann man Lippfische essen? oO


----------



## angler0507 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bretagne - Finistere*



cYnoR schrieb:


> Kann man Lippfische essen? oO


 

Die Bretonen machen vor allem Fischsuppe daraus. Geschmacklich ist das Fleisch ganz in Ordnung. Aber es ist sehr weich und hat viele, viele Gräten....


----------



## Angler-NRW (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bretagne - Finistere*

Ich war aufgrund schlechten Wetters in Norwegen gezwungen mehrere Tage vom Ufer aus  zu angeln, wobei es zu 99 % Lippfische in teils stattlichen Größen gab. Ich kann dir nicht mehr sagen wie die jetzt genau schmecken, aber ich glaube es geht so in die Richtung Barsch. Also ok.#6

MFG Basti #h


----------

